# Brisbane, Australia - The Subtropical City



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

what a beautiful and booming city ! :cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredfunk/4932891713/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbernie/4930411033/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbernie/4930387023/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, a very nice city with some very nice photo-updates too


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow!!! Lovely buildings!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamgormley/4339389196/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joelcphotography/4900732591/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/puoq/4938083645/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beniciomurray/4848577455/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4938110276/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joelcphotography/4934605548/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/quavehead/4936015701/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/inexistentia/4937621586/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredfunk/4932891713/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lastien/4815191400/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewtallon/3543652285/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickbedford/4926177276/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/--clifford--/4884900171/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/camocarzi/4944316473/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/--clifford--/4913071528/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3605683263/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/daveandcaz/3575725176/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewtallon/3580770400/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/--clifford--/4915299574/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/r_topor/3592308054/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewtallon/3580770728/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roomurdock/3569170911/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannytucker/3553027665/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/neoporcupine/3552137481/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/--clifford--/4913231636/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannytucker/3553834970/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/3520982827/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Beautiful city! :yes: kay:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3602677487/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/terrymas/3529761143/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3517757947/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Pictures from all over Brisbane (all photographs by *Aussie Bhoy*)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Pictures from in the City (all photographs by *Aussie Bhoy*)


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Stunning! You should post a selection of these in the Cities at Street level thread.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Really beautiful!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luisfe/4959099073/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alviswright/4955559423/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4962394112/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dtmateojr/4955164343/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesse-martin/4958500600/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tessnmatt/4956245161/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlanghorne/4957800685/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitormeneghetti/4957441442/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4963126958/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikesenior/4963498248/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikesenior/4962858175/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliterated/4962731609/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4962368440/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4962003692/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## Stgocl (Sep 1, 2010)

I was lucky to include Brisbane, among other cities, in my last trip to Australia. What a nice city! It really worths to visit it. Good memories, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

Love my old city, miss it too


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alviswright/4963549710/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4960027062/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesse-martin/4970652192/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliterated/4969963265/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lastien/4967405715/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brizmako/4963509001/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4969768273/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/undertoad/4964428887/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Next time i'm in Brisbane I need to go up Mount Cootha.

I love the Arbor at South Bank (take note, Docklands)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^^It's definitely worth while


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/omeyagi/4970753179/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipyo/4972519893/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipyo/4973065334/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipyo/4972823346/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4972651938/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipyo/4972532477/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipyo/4972829428/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipyo/4970774815/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipyo/4972202377/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipyo/4948872706/sizes/l/in/photostream


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


>


love this pic. 

beautiful city.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow!:cheers: It looks like a Nordic city, with a nice climate and lots of highrises(better)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eytl/4974583021/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/slin74/4981947746/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roger-the-sheep/4954014599/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alandelmas/4982454421/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/heidemoor/4983812928/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lastien/4981598932/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reneprins/4981871661/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alandelmas/4964177822/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/destinsparks/4981305285/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tryppyhead/4983084463/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4975645063/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Absolutely awesome!!!!!!! These last pics you posted are amazing. Brisbane, as the others big cities in Australia, seens to hae a nice life stile.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

I love that golden building at the waterfront. In my old school, an australian exchange program representant gave me a pic with the sun rises reflected on the golden facade.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

How cold are Brisbane nights in the winter? Are the nights very cold?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos from Brisbane, Dime


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

.for.ce.br said:


> How cold are Brisbane nights in the winter? Are the nights very cold?


it's something about Campinas,SP.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmmmm... I think I could not live there. It's too cold for me. I live just a few hundred kilometers from the equator...

If I go live in Australia some day, I think I'll choose Darwin...


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
I'd never exchange Sydney for anyothe city in the world. I love my hometown but Sydney is a urban paradise for me. 
Brisbane for me sound's like a mix of Sydney and Melbourne, but with a special charm. Oz is amazing!!!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

.for.ce.br said:


> How cold are Brisbane nights in the winter? Are the nights very cold?


Brisbane is one of the warmest cities in the country. 

*Brisbane*
Average Winter High ; 22.4°C (10.6°C winter low)
Average Summer High ; 29.9°C (21°C summer low)


*Darwin*
Average Winter High ; 30.8°C (19.8°C winter low)
Average Summer High ; 31.9°C (24.9°C summer low)


*Sydney*
Average Winter High ; 17°C (8.7°C winter low)
Average Summer High ; 26.6°C (18.3°C summer low)


*Melbourne*
Average Winter High ; 14.1°C (6.5°C winter low)
Average Summer High ; 25.3°C (13.9°C summer low)


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

.for.ce.br said:


> Hmmmm... I think I could not live there. It's too cold for me. I live just a few hundred kilometers from the equator...
> 
> If I go live in Australia some day, I think I'll choose Darwin...


:blahblah:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ What? :dunno: 

Couldn't I think about living in Australia? Why not?

If I win the lotto I won't stay in Brazil, I don't want to be kidnapped! :gunz:

So I go to Australia, but I think I should go to Darwin, because Brisbane is too cold for me. This difference between 10.6°C and 19.8°C in the winter nights is high enough to me. I can't survive with cold nights of 10.6°C. 

:weird:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

But I'll visit Brisbane on summer. It's a beautiful city! (Just need to win the lotto now...)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/splendaviewimages/4992203515/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/2461856780/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/helenpalsson/4976027667/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/2461009395/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmaw/4700980403/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/2192541206/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/381002836/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelmcc/4989824430/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shebalso/189342889/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/2203062859/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/djmagra/2435450331/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaeldiltz/4989539406/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/3128121192/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/2191963475/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/527434379/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/3127307079/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/2676513503/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/575691230/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/3127301149/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/3403682579/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/3128112462/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/2829900091/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/537156376/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cedc/3060206411/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaredbazley/3048563705/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelmcc/3057752907/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2990712442/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dadegroot/429206271/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandurusky/3019203106/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mousyboywithglasses/3000733284/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/2986539658/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3020530556/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shebalso/2125709486/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/894099956/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertyinyang/159931217/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sachira/4726039287/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4995283146/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelmcc/4998069686/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sachira/4995820658/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sachira/4995820658/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelmcc/4989824430/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/belongclaire/4995076232/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/3886898540/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3976177415/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/4776300017/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sachira/4995820658/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, great updates about Brisbane, Dime


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/newoc777/5011145628/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smujica/5011972171/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4973281387/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/narace/5008877586/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wartsnallphotography/5010297011/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/r_topor/5010984071/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chriskara/5003057994/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5010682607/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/olivierk/5014610985/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4221605994/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5016212935/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5016238129/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5016189625/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5016804802/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5016811206/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5016800062/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5016814386/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbane downtown is really great, very nice


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lenchik/5021107308/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesse-martin/5020139490/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul_gaske/4829691735/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cogdog/5019378001/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dhdesign/5019349267/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/siegfried_k/5018342530/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aboo-in-the-playground/5017539789/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aboo-in-the-playground/5018144592/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for updating this thread with more and more photos; keep it up Dime


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/darvidanoar/5027302422/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/missy_chop/4989162627/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/darvidanoar/5000359653/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/r_topor/5027550698/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keithflannery/5024099735/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/darvidanoar/4992388359/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/missy_chop/5024937327/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/darvidanoar/4844831769/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keithflannery/5024736506/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5028472510/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evansrobinson/5027371198/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatipati/4881386741/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4989988149/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5059275815/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4990532834/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5059345955/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/conorcasey/5054149020/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_honez/4990181582/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5059903982/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4990079077/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5060434028/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5060324604/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5059330153/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Blah (Sep 13, 2002)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5059330153/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Can't help but notice how everyone is white. Weird for me to see.


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 5, 2008)

:lol: that's like going to Botswana and commenting that everyone is black...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Iskandar said:


> :lol: that's like going to Botswana and commenting that everyone is black...


Well, it's supposed to have some aborigenes there too...:|


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photo of Brisbane at night:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Blah (Sep 13, 2002)

Iskandar said:


> :lol: that's like going to Botswana and commenting that everyone is black...


Is Brisbane not multi-cultural?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks pretty similar to San Diego, California, but Brisbane feels bigger. Brisbane looks very crowded.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5087116338/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lastien/5081163108/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5081107796/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4888183174/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5080369537/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5085688299/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pauldwade/5083133261/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredfunk/5078118178/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4956410243/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4890482137/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4871737380/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliterated/5077363759/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4677656089/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Looks nice. How pedestrian-friendly is the central area?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Brisbane's CBD is quite pedestrian friendly, yes. The walkable pavement is wide and is lined with trees (which helps keep the sun off you when you're walking). Brisbane also has the busiest of all Australia's pedestrian malls, the Queen Street Mall. There are also quite a few laneways, and many open area's/public squares in the city.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kimbui/5089342618/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kimbui/5089337932/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4333810555/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ifordetail/3107282922/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/894099956/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/3521796344/sizes/l/in/photostream/








view-source:http://www.flickr.com/photos/nizan1979/5089246229/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gmarcus-images/5099218112/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincent_zeng/5098927610/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincent_zeng/5098922286/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thirteendigital/5098228967/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenkung/5097617828/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenkung/5096968137/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/b_pm/5085575005/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincent_zeng/5098323317/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mondayne/5095409697/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lastien/5093383526/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nic_macbean/5096100291/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

-----


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5084590630/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5085964918/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5085965056/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/deadknee/5085847972/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/caxtonstseafoodandwinefestival/5082917654/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/caxtonstseafoodandwinefestival/5082914870/sizes/l/in/photostream/









































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/5081543206/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Albert St
















Melbourne St



































Roma Street Parkland








http://www.flickr.com/photos/trulson/5094351238/sizes/l/




































Still Growing, , 111 eagle st








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredfunk/5088552939/sizes/l/




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenkung/5097128491/in/set-72157625198530586/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rgs_/5088632403/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rgs_/5088634661/sizes/l/in/photostream/

This photographer has some great talent








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredfunk/5078118178/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredfunk/5024124326/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martincanning/5103584658/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brizmako/5101697567/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brizmako/5101695731/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brizmako/5102278700/sizes/l/in/set-72157625210581626/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brizmako/5101687583/sizes/l/in/set-72157625210581626/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brizmako/5101691455/sizes/l/in/set-72157625210581626/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brizmako/5102286234/sizes/l/in/set-72157625210581626/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brizmako/5102286756/sizes/l/in/set-72157625210581626/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brizmako/5101695139/sizes/l/in/set-72157625210581626/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brizmako/5102294360/sizes/l/in/set-72157625210581626/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luc_luxton/5102266178/sizes/l/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Air Balloons across Brisbane, 
Looking east towards Brisbane Airport and the mouth of the Brisbane River into Moreton Bay









Over the inner eastern suburbs looking west toward the BRISBANE CBD








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5099327021/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5099326575/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^^Gorgeous pictures!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flottenheimer/5089412266/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rgs_/5088633963/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rgs_/5088634433/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/samroutledge/5107616668/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/buddhike/5108972668/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5114404624/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/grac13/5111055260/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickbedford/5105694823/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5106563751/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cg_pollard/5104932844/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5102198304/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/samroutledge/5110586818/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/samroutledge/4689857914/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/samroutledge/3908376026/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesse-martin/5135560512/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wartsnallphotography/5131150402/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommyspic/5134636423/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thenomadicartist/5141299110/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thenomadicartist/5141298582/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thenomadicartist/5140693823/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rabbi69/5147438276/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidvalentine/5147443536/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cityofsound/5142961922/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cityofsound/5142980796/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aep/5142067431/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome and very nice new photos from Brisbane, Dime :applause:


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh Australia... the best place to live in the world!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3580943962/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/plan7/5148394726/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xochiquetcal/5151552136/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nshoemark/5150504743/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aamer_m/5151225562/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/harzbecher/5150996644/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aep/5150980398/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/harzbecher/5150394179/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/seniman57/5150204920/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5147751709/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5148382648/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carolynrosephotography/5147562409/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5154318356/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5154062010/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlann/5157762349/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chillibones/5153981166/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/omeyagi/5151258915/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5160887189/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brisbanecitycouncil/5159667243/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/willislim/5157973494/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5231175164/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/grasshopper25/5218384219/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5213689127/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5106563751/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leafypages/5208988242/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5231834551/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5232444284/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5231852401/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5231828233/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lastien/5203608159/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leafypages/5191311295/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/5161967247/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## crskyline (Oct 23, 2009)

great photos


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



very nice photos.....:cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliterated/5265293579/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brynsphotos/5260686736/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cr_sewell/5185853138/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brisbanerocks/5265109473/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/r_topor/5260262281/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brynsphotos/5263082324/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliterated/5257423074/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/r_topor/5252682726/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuffley/5243668706/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/murranewphotography/5237718016/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/henkimaa/5265432991/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/henkimaa/5265435723/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/henkimaa/5265420893/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/henkimaa/5266006340/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/henkimaa/5254652318/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/henkimaa/5254021305/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/henkimaa/5239738149/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lawrie/5264430947/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidvalentine/5265942002/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5282231985/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wgowing/5284966376/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/williambullimorephotography/5283793909/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iainbrock/5282234485/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/henkimaa/5282754742/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5236685982/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wizardofauz/5267572694/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/henkimaa/5282742670/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful and very nice photos from Brisbane, once again


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

..


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5291380707/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fear_through_the_eyes/5290284036/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5289244345/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oriolsala/5287432246/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/madelene-ekestorm/5287423796/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dancinnadz/5286297203/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joeyvaldezjr/5286271595/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnschluter/5286476984/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiboug_the_one/5286127756/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiboug_the_one/5286113778/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiboug_the_one/5285521101/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiboug_the_one/5285531637/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiboug_the_one/5286130996/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiboug_the_one/5285507261/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiboug_the_one/5286123744/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiaozhuli/5305921809/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiaozhuli/5305922997/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiaozhuli/5305902493/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiaozhuli/5306498534/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiaozhuli/5305901809/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul_gaske/5296403852/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/omeyagi/5296412753/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stelex/5334643728/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stelex/5334029681/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5332422223/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/musicparachutes/5327143728/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5327174840/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lawrie/5329013139/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hikarisuperexpress/3061830081/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joel_campbell/5315506451/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredfunk/5308931053/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul_gaske/5296403852/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuartmbaker/5345736790/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iainbrock/5345749580/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_mat/5345634486/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_mat/5345627120/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_mat/5345008259/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Brisbane Floods - 2011*​









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smack01/5347566004/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tgerus/5346278450/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bilsborough/5345247881/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bilsborough/5345850112/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/apl_images/5345279505/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joel_campbell/5345793232/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

My heart goes out to all those affected by the floods!!!


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

I saw it on BBC  such a terrible disaster for Australia


----------



## antmarobel (Dec 9, 2010)

Hope you people take care. I wish the weather conditions get better as soon as possible...The things in Brazil are not much better though...São Paulo is under the water too.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks for your well wishes 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lawrie/5348475692/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliterated/5348754128/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smurfie77/5348141121/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smurfie77/5348742740/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5348692360/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/5348644892/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/5348039891/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ursula_skjonnemand/5348471480/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Terrible distaster for Australia; i hope, i wish the weather to be better in the next hours, days...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

the city is still a beauty throughout the flooding.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewkesper/5350554518/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdalexander/5350619270/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdalexander/5350005613/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewkesper/5349959985/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nunchukakatta/5349895172/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jwhish/5349175590/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## antmarobel (Dec 9, 2010)

more than 250 persons dead so far in Petropolis, Teresópolis and Nova Friburgo in the state of Rio de Janeiro...Things in Brasil are getting worse buddy...The problem with tropical zones is that...drought and wet seasons only!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Best wishes from Europe, beautiful Brisbane...


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

What I didn't like about the floods was people wading through parks and streets despite the danger and treating it as "fun". 



èđđeůx;70519633 said:


> the city is still a beauty throughout the flooding.


The disaster has only made the city stronger. The fact that locals have helped one another but also across Australia too.

Over $AUD 200 000 000 ($US 200 000 000 approx) has been raised for the flood victims.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Brisbane returning to normal!*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5443525711/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/5440065349/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bilsborough/5439857885/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/5440669270/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smurfie77/5440577837/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliterated/5444016423/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pyates/5414234397/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5438214258/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5430831474/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/starfishmoments/5427307139/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

city cats boats are so cute  god bless yall


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Old but gorgeous pic








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craj/5447906068/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/craj/5447907266/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/steves_life/5446747240/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/steves_life/5446155781/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dswinbourne/5437172327/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timesauce/5436739205/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5436147266/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewtallon/5435443125/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/r_murias/5435758980/sizes/l/


----------



## ephix (Aug 5, 2004)

Here's one I took the other night.









Brisbane Skyline Panorama by Lewi Hirvela, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

ephix said:


> Here's one I took the other night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's amazing, do you have a larger version?! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Its very nice to see the city of Brisbane in good shape again 

one photo from flickr, about Brisbane skyline:

Brisbane City by Andrew Tallon, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/smurfie77/5522478236/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5522593230/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5524232374/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/inexistentia/5521879756/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5525430155/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/denniseagles/5521726831/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/denniseagles/5517365294/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredfunk/5509037728/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5501398309/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clubmanmc/5524800662/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clubmanmc/5524880368/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5535650836/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/liam_odonnell/5535049184/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesse-martin/5534523504/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliterated/5529997369/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesse-martin/5534523108/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewpanshin/5534502066/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fractalthoughts/5534001624/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesse-martin/5533942505/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marctreble/5562922683/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marctreble/5569560359/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marctreble/5470334181/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5552989920/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marctreble/5563495702/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marctreble/5470331055/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marctreble/5570648768/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tessnmatt/5560250823/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maschinedesign/5573313123/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/grac13/5615875802/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5615144009/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/t_ita/5613896403/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chillibones/5605581825/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredfunk/5613047058/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/grac13/5609253533/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brizmako/5610986011/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/learner11/5600173564/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/redhotshotz/5612354115/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scrubaimages/5575268379/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/delbz/5622621139/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Powerhouse orb by shutter-ya-face, on Flickr

365 Challenge #339 - Brisbane City Hall - looking a bit goth! by Melanie Surplice, on Flickr

Brisbane Panorama by Andzzzzz, on Flickr

terrazza a by vandario 2.11, on Flickr

20110409_2701 by hojitsu, on Flickr

Brisbane Square by [Jezza], on Flickr

DSC_2504.jpg by henrygunn, on Flickr

DSC_2611.jpg by henrygunn, on Flickr

DSC_2641.jpg by henrygunn, on Flickr

City Temples . by sccart, on Flickr

Brisbane - city - taken from Mater Hospital Hancock Street car park by stm262, on Flickr


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

I love how clean it is!!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

It is quite a clean city, and has done a marvelous job cleaning itself up after the floods 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/missenchantedgypsy/5627285896/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

Nightdreams by peterwilli88, on Flickr

Outside the Powerhouse by juzo1, on Flickr

BRISBANE AT NIGHT (EXPLORE) by emmett hunt, on Flickr

The navy by juzo1, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5634231290/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

Brisbane by grac13, on Flickr

Brisbane Skyline/Storybridge #3 by peterwilli88, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mickykeats/5638913703/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Art Gallery of QLD by juzo1, on Flickr

Brisbane from Hamilton by juzo1, on Flickr

Untitled by ingrid emelia, on Flickr

Brisbane view from Toowong by CDG Interactive, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

In the Air Tonight by Destin Sparks, on Flickr

Brisbane CBD by hatman003, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5868420855/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

The Blue Hour Story 2  by the-name-was-taken, on Flickr

Mt Coot-tha Lookout, Brisbane by fredfunk05, on Flickr

River City by mce_30, on Flickr

The tangled ribbons of Brisbane by twenty90seven, on Flickr

IMG_5074 by Rein Bijlsma, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Brisbane has many skyscrapers.


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

BrisVegas in the house!!!

Great pix! One One One Brisbane is looking good...


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

cool image retrieval :banana:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Brisbane  by A.Alboushi, on Flickr

Brisbane Skyline (sunrise) by peterwilli88, on Flickr

Brisbane Square by fredfunk05, on Flickr

20110615_Brisbane_294.JPG by +Terence+, on Flickr

20110615_Brisbane_311.JPG by +Terence+, on Flickr

0768 Kurilpa Bridge 28 Jun 2011 by paddington62, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Gothic by sleepykirn, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dshurdle/5906051585/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Another Story Bridge View by peterwilli88, on Flickr

City585960.jpg by RussianCaravan, on Flickr

02 brisbane from the air by majikfaerie, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Some by me


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Democratic scum by sty1zalike, on Flickr

Big Fox by Shida!, on Flickr

Lines #1 by amniisia, on Flickr

20110615_Brisbane_316.JPG by +Terence+, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ppaulinesm/5911129100/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Beauty Within The Outside by StephhxBby, on Flickr

ANZAC Square, Brisbane by Geoff A Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful Brisbane.....thanks.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Black and white photography is unique.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice photos from Melbourne (at least the visible ones)


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Dime, you should post a duplicate of these photos in the "Cities from Street level" thread in Ozscrapers. 

I doubt anyone in Australia has seen shots of Brisbane like this. This is one of the best collection of street level photos I've seen. 

Then again, posting great photos like these in the Australian section would only cause a massive upset :nuts:

:lol: Just do it!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Another One by Rubiix, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/starfishmoment/7910226050/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7906828754/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicprins/7262017538/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicprins/7913259630/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Central Station by Thomsky, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicprins/6259882347/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicprins/7609733854/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicprins/6119538889/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cruiser01793/6136230669/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicprins/6963404784/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Fire in the Sky ~~ Brisbane, QLD, Australia by Charles Photo Place, on Flickr

StoreyBridgePano by Pondera Photography, on Flickr

Brisbane City in a new perspective by grainofbluerice, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukezemephotography/7470855704/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

Brisbane, MacArthur Center (ex-AMP Building) IMG_7023 by ianw1951, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Untitled by mornnb, on Flickr

Untitled by mornnb, on Flickr

Untitled by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/guleddarman/7961716108/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

admirable city by |3eN, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jam13/7962155242/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guleddarman/7961709466/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7961837076/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous....


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

IMG_7559 by tanetahi, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Mt. Coot-tha sunrise by Anjali Rangnekar, on Flickr










Brisbane from Story Bridge by Pete Bartel, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Brisbane at sunset Mt Gravatt lookout June 2018 by Stuart, on Flickr










Story bridge blue by Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Not Australia's prettiest city at street level (that would go to either Hobart, or Adelaide, or Melbourne) by any means, but it's certainly got a fast-paced, bustling, energetic feel. The haphazard city streets add to this impression.

Keep the shots coming.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

What's classed as pretty city is subjective. Like any other city, Brisbane has its pretty areas and not so pretty areas.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

I visited Brisbane in 2001， driving from Sydney with friends. 

Since then, the city skyline had changed a bit.


----------



## LeSnakk (Dec 21, 2017)

Brisbane CBD from South Brisbane. by me.


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

mobus said:


> Not Australia's prettiest city at street level (that would go to either Hobart, or Adelaide, or Melbourne) by any means, but it's certainly got a fast-paced, bustling, energetic feel. The haphazard city streets add to this impression.
> 
> Keep the shots coming.


Adelaide looks pretty yes, but if you like skyscrapers - Adelaide is not worth the visit. Brisbane does have an actual skyscraper skyline.


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

PeterJackson said:


> we should change the title to complete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Soon to be Brisbane's 2nd tallest building The One going up



Superhands said:


> The One 04.08.19
> 
> Crown of 300 George coming along nicely.


----------



## Aussie Bhoy (Sep 24, 2002)

Brisbane today


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Sy*​


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Panix007 (Aug 10, 2020)

Brissy CBD from Mount Coot-tha









Spring Mountain - Suburb 30 kms away
All pics are mine.


----------

